# Need advice on accent wall job



## JA728 (Nov 21, 2016)

We just installed a 17ft long by 8ft high accent wall in a clients house and the client is not happy with it. They have purchased pieces from us in the past, and were great to work with, so when they asked us if we could install an accent wall in their house we told them that we had never done one before, but if they still wanted us to do it we would. We originally priced it to them for $1,200, but they said that was a little too much for them, and asked if we could get it any lower. We looked up some different methods, and were able to price it to them for $750, which they were very happy about. We then proceeded to discuss what color stain they wanted, they choose a color, and we asked them three or four times if they were sure on that color, we also sent them stain samples. They were sure that was the color they wanted, so we went ahead and installed the wall in the color they chose. Everything seemed to be going fine, they talked like they really liked it, up until the time it was completed. The stain took differently to some of the boards that we used, making some areas darker than others, which our client did not like, she said it was awful, and wanted to know if we could make it lighter. I told her we could replace the top portion which was throwing the colors off ( it was about 2 to 2.5ft), but she said she wanted the bottom replaced, which is about 6ft wide. That would slaughter my profits and take a good amount of time to replace all of those boards. We have already spent more than we asked for in the deposit trying to make her happy. Anyway, we are going out there tomorrow to sand down the dark spots, and reapply the poly. What are our options if they still don't like it after we try and fix it? We have no contracts in place, but we spent quite a bit of money on supplies, and it took us around 15 hours to install it, that does not include the time we will have to spend trying to fix it for them. If they ask for a full refund do we have to give it to them, or is there a way for us to keep at least some of the money we put into it? Do any of you know a way to make the stain lighter?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

First I don't know the terminology your are using. What exactly in installing an accent wall. Did you frame a wall and cover it with wood and stain it? Then you talk about replace the top portion and something about 2.5 ft and 6 ft. I think you better post some pictures so we can get a better ideas of what going on. You mention something which sounds like blotching of the stain but you don't ever say what kind of wood you have.

It could just be me but from your description I can't tell what you are doing. Picture, picture, picture,


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> First I don t know the terminology your are using. What exactly in installing an accent wall. Did you frame a wall and cover it with wood and stain it? Then you talk about replace the top portion and something about 2.5 ft and 6 ft. I think you better post some pictures so we can get a better ideas of what going on. You mention something which sounds like blotching of the stain but you don t ever say what kind of wood you have.
> 
> It could just be me but from your description I can t tell what you are doing. Picture, picture, picture,
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


+1 on the photos. Also, if you're doing business without contracts, you're asking for trouble. You need agreements up front regarding what's expected, what will be delivered and the terms. A non-refundable deposit will cover your butt in situations like this.

That said, if you provided samples that they approved, you had better be able to deliver results that match it. If the final product is splotchy and uneven, I'd be pissed too.


----------

